# Expensive Electric Watch



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Anybody got one of these lying around (Paul have you?) item No 260875187329.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I don't have one but Toshi does and I've serviced a couple of them. If it stays at that price, it will be cheap...very cheap; they fetch about Â£1000 these days. Bugger to change the crystal on these though  .


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

I thought the name Aquadive rang a bell. They're those 70's oil-filled diver's depth gauge jobs.

There's an article about them on deskdivers.com. Well worth a read.

They have a side by side pic in which one of these make a proplof look small. :shocking:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Most of these were converted and the guts for the depth gauge were removed. It's a tricky little thing. They are awesome!


----------

